
Raspberry Pi Zero production getting on track - bootload
https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/raspberry-pi-zero-production-getting-on-track/
======
bootload
_" “This isn’t quite the same as the other Pis, because the other Pis are made
by RS and Farnell. We make these Pis, so you’re actually looking at a small
company trying to scale.” “We’ve got good resources and good engineers, but
you’re looking at a small company trying to scale production,"_ \-- Eben Upton

Explanation as to why the PiZero is hard to get.

